# Mountainbike robbery on the trail!



## skiNEwhere (Jun 5, 2014)

Saw this on the news and UN as well. I know that South Africa has a pretty high car theft problem, but this is crazy.... Might need to pack heat if you're riding your bike down there.


----------



## dlague (Jun 6, 2014)

Well I guess I will not plans to bike down there!


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 6, 2014)

Ride it like you stole it!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 6, 2014)

The news story that I saw that video in said that they were able to capture and arrest the robber using the GoPro video.  The guy looked right at it several times, I'm surprised he didn't steal that too!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 8, 2014)

Agreed.  That's some scary stuff. Here I am, worried about bears and the occasional suicide squirrel when the big concern is gunpoint robbery.


----------

